# Westfield serial numbers?



## mickeyc (Oct 9, 2016)

Just got it home, cleaned the serial number area..came up with D (partially stamped) 37040.  The crank arm has D - O inside.  The original color of the bike is a olive drab green.  No head badge but the holes for it are side to side not up and down.




Any help with year appreciated.

Mike


----------



## rustjunkie (Oct 9, 2016)

@MrColumbia ?


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 10, 2016)

I believe 1926 according to that serial number. V/r Shawn


----------



## rustjunkie (Oct 10, 2016)

http://www.vintagecolumbiabikes.com/id79.html


----------



## mickeyc (Oct 10, 2016)

Mr. Columbia concurs Shawn...1926.  Any possible Westfield/Pope badged EXCEPT Columbia.

Mike


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 10, 2016)

mickeyc said:


> Mr. Columbia concurs Shawn...1926.  Any possible Westfield/Pope badged EXCEPT Columbia.
> Mike



A whole Lot of possibilities....


----------



## MrColumbia (Oct 10, 2016)

Pope badged bike used this chainring as well as Westfield badged ones. Not sure what other ones did.


----------



## Harold (Pete) Allen (Oct 10, 2016)

Mr. Columbia....what does the term "chairing" refer to?  I'm still learning at age 76!


----------



## MrColumbia (Oct 11, 2016)

Harold (Pete) Allen said:


> Mr. Columbia....what does the term "chairing" refer to?  I'm still learning at age 76!




another name for the front sprocket.


----------



## mickeyc (Oct 11, 2016)

chaiNring.......


----------



## MrColumbia (Oct 11, 2016)

mickeyc said:


> chaiNring.......




I just caught the typo. Sorry, I meant to type chainrig...CHAINRIGN ...ok, sprocket.


----------



## mickeyc (Oct 11, 2016)




----------



## redline1968 (Oct 11, 2016)

The frame doesn't look like a Columbia  the dropouts are different.


----------



## mickeyc (Oct 11, 2016)

Not Columbia according to Mr. Columbia...could be different badged Westfield built including Indian, Pope, etc.

Mike


----------



## MrColumbia (Oct 11, 2016)

mickeyc said:


> Not Columbia according to Mr. Columbia...could be different badged Westfield built including Indian, Pope, etc.
> 
> Mike




Pope and Westfield badged for sure used this sprocket, not Indian which even though some were made by Westfield Mfg was not a Westfield brand. 

Here is the Motobike from the 1926 Pope catalog.


----------



## mickeyc (Oct 11, 2016)

Thanks for that, I had forgotten about the chain ring.  Can you tell me what colors were available on this model?

Mike


----------



## MrColumbia (Oct 11, 2016)

here is the color specs from the same catalog


----------



## mickeyc (Oct 11, 2016)

Because the above Pope literature indicates 3 colors, red, blue, black, does that eliminate that maker on mine as it is green?  Would there have been a Westfield made bike distributed by any other company that would have used green?
Thanks again for all the input.

Mike


----------



## redline1968 (Oct 11, 2016)

This not pope



 


This pope Indian, Columbia


----------



## mickeyc (Oct 11, 2016)

Mine looks like this....





Mike


----------

